# dead seedling?



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

ok i planted a seed in a jiffy plug on jan 2 i could see the seed breaking the surface about two days ago but hasnt moved yet, did something happen to stop growth? ummm the temps have been from 22-24 C where its kept 
the jiffy plug hasnt dried out yet or anything i check it twice a day anyone have an idea if what happenin or do i need to be more patient (one of my worst qualities) thanks all


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 11, 2009)

In the field, garden, or planter box, seedlings often fail to come up from               the soil. Seeds may rot before they germinate, shoots may be decayed before they emerge, or stems of seedlings               may be attacked near the soil line, causing young plants to collapse. These diseases often are collectively               referred to as damping-off, and may be caused by a number of soil-inhabiting pathogens.              Species of the soil organism _Pythium_ are most often responsible for damping-off, but several other               pathogens, including species of _Rhizoctonia, Fusarium,_ and _Phytophthora,_ can also cause decay.               Decay is most likely to occur when old seeds or seed pieces are planted in cold, wet soil and is further increased               by poor soil drainage, the use of green compost, and planting too deeply.
The first evidence of damping-off is the failure               of some plants to emerge. If seeds are attacked before they germinate, they become soft and mushy; turn dark               brown, and decay.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

so its toast then? or is there a possibility of it accually growing?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 11, 2009)

if its just breaking the surface give it a little more time if things dont grow within a week there probably duds


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

its a bubba kush seed from a med friend this is the second one that has done it i left the first one for like two weeks before trying again


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 12, 2009)

i aslohave a different bubba seed in water like trillions of atoms does it
that seed split grew like an 1/8 inch root and its been in water over a week im starting to think the seeds might be bunk? dunno tho i sent a pm to TOA so hopefully he will help


----------

